# Altered Scale lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a cool scale to use over Dominant 7 chords. Here I'm using it to go from the I chord to the IV chord. This is kind of a jazz blues approach. Jazz musicians use this scale often. When you play over a typical blues, you can use this scale to surprise the listener a bit. It will instantly sound a bit jazzy and is something you hear more and more in modern blues. Just don't overdo it, since it's easy to sound kind of artificial and overly academic (BORING) if you use the altered scale too much.


[video=youtube;ZDoG7aWFzz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDoG7aWFzz4[/video]


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It was a good idea to approach the altered scale from the blues perspective instead of the classic ii-v example. The only thing I miss is a little bit of improvisation in context but overall it's a good job!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Great! I was taught the altered scale once but never what context in which to use it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

In this case he's playing over a V-I minor progression hence the bluesy feel but you can use it anywhere there's a V dominant chord that resolves over the tonic, no matter if minor or major, or in any ii-v progression. Some just play it wherever there is a V chord. 
As he said in the video it takes some practice to make it sound good. Hope this helps too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Another great little lesson. If guitarists on this site watch these and then apply the concepts in various situations, the possibilities are endless. No matter what style of music you play. I'm a harder rock type of player and most of my influences come from that genre of music. I attempt to apply all of these "colors" to my playing. But like it's been mentioned, do not over use these ideas. Add a pinch of spice if you will. No more is needed.

Thanks for expanding the thought as well amagras. Good posts.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, appreciate the comments!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

